# Port St joe



## Jwsisson (Mar 19, 2016)

Heading down 1st week in April
Anyone got any reports or helpful hints?


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey man, I will be heading down there 4/2-4/9. 
I checked this link today to see what the fishing is like.

https://www.halfhitch.com/stores/port-st-joe/fishing-reports/6477-psj-fishing-report-03-17-2016


----------



## QuackAddict (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll be on St. George the same week. Good luck and thanks for the link!


----------



## Billdance (Mar 22, 2016)

Group of us going down April 4-10 Bringing kayaks and hopefully going to tear some fish up!!


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Mar 23, 2016)

Hope we all load the coolers up!


----------

